# Building jumps for rabbit agility



## funnybunnymummy (Apr 11, 2010)

I thought I'd read a threadabout building jumps for rabbit agility, but now I can't find it.

I was hoping to build a jump this weekend, but I need a material list and some dimensions.

I was planning to get 1" wood dowelling for the bars, is this the right size? And what length should I cut it to? Is 24" too short? Or would 30" or 36" be better.

For the uprights, I was thinking of using 2X4s. What height should I cut those to? 24"? 36"?

I know Korr_and_Sophie uses plastic film canisters for the cups. But what spacing do you use between the cups? 4" like in horse jumping? Or smaller? Also, what do you use to secure them to the uprights? Just wood screws?

Any other suggestions or advice I haven't thought of?

Thanks!

Rue


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Apr 11, 2010)

1" wood dowelling for the bars sounds about right, but even a 1/2" would be better. Too thick of bars could cause damage if the rabbit knocks it with their back legs, so the lighter the pole, the better. 

The length of the bars should be about 24". You don't need a very wide jump for a rabbit. 24" is suitable. 

The uprights can be from 24" to 36", depending on how many cups you want to attach, which can allow for taller jumps. I suggest making several different sized uprights, that way you have different selections.  

I would space the cups about 2" apart. That's what I do with the nails that I use to hold the rails up. I would think that you could use just wooden screws to secure them to the wooden uprights - but I build my jumps with nails as the rail holders, so I don't know what Kate uses to secure the cups to the jumps.  

Painting the jump uprights, or putting on decorative tape will make them more pleasing to the eyes, and more visible to the rabbits.  

Emily


----------



## funnybunnymummy (Apr 11, 2010)

Thanks, Emily!

I never thought of using nails. That's great, cuz I wasn't sure how easy the film canisters would be to find (given everyone'smoving to digital cameras now!). I may try that on this first jump and see how it works.

Oh, and we'll for sure be decorating the jumps! That's half the fun! 

Thanks!


----------



## Korr_and_Sophie (Apr 11, 2010)

The height doesn't really matter. The world record is about 1 meter and our club rabbits don't come close to that. A 2ft jump should be enough to start with. 
Our jumps are about 2.5ft long. We use the interlocking mats, so the jumps are wider than those. Narrower than 2ft could cause a rabbit to not want to jump. 2ft is easier as you can get 2-3 out of 1 wooden dowel. A 5/8" width for the dowels is good. It needs to be light enough to fall if the rabbit hits it to prevent injury. 
We don't have a set distance between the jump cups. Each jump is different. 2-3 inches should be good so it is a more gradual rise in the height. 
I just use regular screws to attach the jump cup to the jump. They don't need to be very long, just long enough to make it secure. It is a good idea for all the screws to have the same head for when you need to replace them. 
File canisters are fairly easy to find. When I went to get some, I got a grocery bag full plus some from my mom's friends. The do break and fall off easily, but are free, so it doesn't really matter. 

I am thinking of making some jumps and my issue is finding something to hold the jump up that doesn't require tools to make. I did find some wood pieces at Michaels when I did the long jump. 
If you want some ideas for jumps, my 'blog' is about our club, complete with pics. Our website also has tons of pics.


----------



## funnybunnymummy (Apr 11, 2010)

Thanks, Kate!

So I did get some film canisters (just had to walk into the photo shop and ask and they were more than happy to give me everything they've got!)and they work really well for holding the rails/bars!

I went to the hardware store and bought some 2X3s (much cheaper than 2X4s!), wood dowels and screws, then realized when I got home that the screws I'd bought would be MUCH too short. Shoulda brought hubby with me... 

Anyway, for now, this is what I've put together. With some paint and maybe some fake plants in the tops, it should look like a proper show jump. We started Gus at 3", then moved him up to 6", and then to9"! He's not so big on jumping the 9", he'd rather squeeze underneath than hop over! I think I need to go back to the hardware store and get some more dowels... 







Thanks for all the help!

Rue


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Apr 11, 2010)

That looks like a perfect indoor jump, Rue!  Where did you pick up the round cardboard pieces? 

I'm wondering - do you think the Wal-Mart photo centre's would have he film canisters? 

ETA: I would love to see some pictures of Gus jumping!! 

Emily


----------



## Korr_and_Sophie (Apr 12, 2010)

The round things are Concrete forms. You should be able to get them at a hardware store. They are quite long, so you might be able to get them cut. I think they are about $10-20 each depending on the diameter and at least 10ft long. 

Pretty much anywhere that develops photos should have them. They practically give them away. 

The jump looks good. I would probably put another bar on the bottom so he doesn't go under. 

We need pics!!


----------



## funnybunnymummy (Apr 12, 2010)

Thanks, guys!

Walmart'sphoto centreshould have film canisters. When I went into my local photo shop and asked, the girl seemed almost ecstatic that I would take them! 

The cardboard tubes arecut from a concrete form tube (AKA Sonotube). It's the 6" diameter andcame in a 10' length. I paid $7 for it. I cutmine down with serrated bread knife into several tunnels. I sacrificed one of those tunnels for this jump.

I'll get some more dowelling to create a third rail so he can't squeeze under. Lazy bunny! 

And I'll definitely get some pics of him jumping!!!! :bunnydance:

Rue


----------



## Korr_and_Sophie (Apr 12, 2010)

This is what happens when a bunny doesn't want to jump





Oddly enough Penelope jumped only the top bar.


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Apr 12, 2010)

*Korr_and_Sophie wrote: *


> This is what happens when a bunny doesn't want to jump



:biggrin2:


----------



## funnybunnymummy (Apr 12, 2010)

Hehe! Yeah, Gus did that a few times tonight. He also learned that if he puts his paws on the top bar and pushes, the top rail will fall, then he only has to jump the low rails. 

Silly rabbit!

Rue


----------



## Korr_and_Sophie (Apr 12, 2010)

Some rabbits will pull one of the lower bars off with their teeth and jump through the gap.


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Apr 12, 2010)

funnybunnymummy wrote:


> Thanks, Kate!
> 
> So I did get some film canisters (just had to walk into the photo shop and ask and they were more than happy to give me everything they've got!)Â and they work really well for holding the rails/bars!
> 
> ...



Ok I so so going to try that one day I think Jessi would be good at it.


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Apr 12, 2010)

So the plastic things are film casters?


----------



## funnybunnymummy (Apr 12, 2010)

So I put tother a bit of a tutorial for those interested in building this kind of jump (I'm also working on a jump made out of 2X3s, but I need to go back to the hardware store and get the proper-sized screws first!  )

Anyway, here are the instructions for building this jump.

COST:

Sonotube $7
Dowels $3 each
Film canisters FREE!
Nails $1.50 (for a box, but I only used 8)

Total: $11.50

TOOLS:

Note: If you don't have a saw, you can use a serrated bread knife to cut the Sonotube and have the dowels cut at the hardware store (most will do it for free).






SUPPLIES:

1 SONOTUBE. (This is only half, as I had the store cut mine so I could fit it into my car!)






4 WOODEN DOWELS. I bought 2 48" 5/8" dowels and cut themin half. But you can use narrower or widerdowels or cut them longer. Whatever floats your boat. 

8 FILM CANISTERS.

8 NAILS. The nails are just regular 1" nails.






INSTRUCTIONS:

First, cut two 24" lengths from the Sonotube. (I recommend 24", though mineare only 13". )

Like so:






Next, using your tape measure (again, if you don't have a tape measure, a ruler will work), mark 3" increments (2" seemed too narrow and 4" too wide) along the length of the Sonotube.






Then, cut the film canisters in half with the scissors.






You could try driving nails through the canisters into the Sonotube, but I found this technique easier (and less painful to mythumbs!). First, drive nails through the centres of the bottoms of the canisters (sorry this is a bit blurry).






Then, using a nail, create starter holes at each of the marks on the Sonotube. And then push the nails in the canisters into the Sonotube to attach them.






Put up your rails and _voila!_ You're ready for some rabbit agility!






Hope that helps!

Rue


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Apr 12, 2010)

*Korr_and_Sophie wrote: *


> Some rabbits will pull one of the lower bars off with their teeth and jump through the gap.



:nodMagic does that all the time. Drives me nuts. lol. 

Emily


----------



## funnybunnymummy (Apr 13, 2010)

So I got some video of Gus jumping tonight:

[ame=http://tinypic.com/player.php?v=k9hz5e&s=5]http://tinypic.com/player.php?v=k9hz5e&s=5[/ame]

He has no trouble going over three rails, but you put the fourth up and he's like, "You expect me to jump that? Whatever lady!" Even though he totally CAN! Silly rabbit! 

Rue

ETA: Apparently my video wasn't working. Hopefully it is now!


----------



## funnybunnymummy (Apr 14, 2010)

So I am in the process of building my second jump. My first jump (the one made from a Sonotube) took maybe an hour to put together and then maybe another hour to decorate using self-adhesive shelf liner and coloured electrical tape. I think it looks really good. I just have to fix a couple things, then I'll get a picture of it and post it.

Anyway, my second jump is being built out of 2X3s andwill bepainted. I've been working on it since yesterday afternoon and I'm STILL working on it! My dining room looks like a woodworking shop! (I have no garage or basement for this kind ofstufff...) It's a brutally slow process! :grumpy:

I'd actually be done assembling it, except my cordless drill's battery died, so I have to wait 10 hours to recharge it before I can finish assembly. And then I have to finish painting (I primed it before starting theassembly).

So anyway, the point of this post: For anyone who wants to buildtheir firstagility jump (or second or third), definitely go the Sonotube route.

Rue


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Apr 14, 2010)

Wooh can't wait for pictures of the Sonotube jump!  
And that video of Gus is really cute.  Are you clicker training him - just curious, as I thought I heard a clicker, but wasn't sure. 

He looks like he is going to have a lot of fun once he gets hopping courses with multiple jumps! 

My friend over in the UK has a Checkered Giant named Zac, and he is an insane jumper and your Gus reminds me a lot of him because he looks so similar to a Checker.  Almost makes me want a Checker for my next jumper, but I don't have a big enough cage for one. 

I need to actually get Magic out on the course here sometime this week. I'm hoping to do a rabbit hopping class at this year's Last Chance Clinic before fair...just have to talk to my 4-H leader and get some proper demo jumps built - but it all depends on Magic's condition. Since he's getting old, I think this will be our last year training/competing together in rabbit hopping, which is sad since he was my first hopper.  Ahh. 

Emily


----------



## elrohwen (Apr 14, 2010)

I love that jump! So clever to use tubes as the standards!


----------



## funnybunnymummy (Apr 16, 2010)

Thanks, guys!

Yes, Emily. I'm clicker training him. But I totally forgot to click when I wastaking the video, so I have no ideawhat that click sound in the video is! 

How old is Magic? I'm sure even an older bunny will still enjoy hopping, just maybe not as high and over as many jumps as he used to. 

Laura, having built both jumps, the tube jump is DEFINITELY easier to build, requiringfewer tools, and making far less of a mess (sawdust, paint, etc.)!

Anyway, so here's the tube jump (I'm calling it a barrel jump because I think it looks like thestandards are made from barrels) all finished and decorated (I switched out the white cups for black):







I cut out cardboard, covered it with shelf-liner and taped it into place to form the tops of the "barrels".

And here's the wooden jump:




Sorry, no picture tutorial for this one. I've got the materials to build a second jump, so maybe I'll do a tutorial as I build it. I'll see if I have the time, as these ones take a LOT more time to construct than the cardboard tube jumps. 

For now I'll just give the list of materials (and what it cost me):

1 2X3 $1.65
2 4' 5/8" dowels $3 each
8 film canisters FREE!
8 2 1/2" wood screws $1.25
8 1/2" wood screws $1.00
2quarts mistintedpaint $3 each
1 roll electrical tape $1.25

TOTAL: $17.15

Oh, and the tools:

Tape measure
Saw
Square (I highly recommend as I don't have one and my jump is wobbly because of it... :rollseyes)
Level
Pencil
Drill and drill bits
Sandpaper
Paint brush

Now hopefully the nice sunny weather continues so we can go practice some jumps in the backyard when Gus wakes up from his afternoon nap! 

Rue


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Apr 16, 2010)

:shock::shock::shock:I LOVE LOVE LOVE your jumps!! They are amazing!! Would you consider building and selling? lol. I'm really loving the look of the barrel jump. What is that blue material you used to cover the barrels? The whole colour scheme is really quite beautiful. 

In response to your question, Magic is going on about 6 years old. (Wooh, didn't even think he was that old!) His "birthday" is June 6th, so he's almost 6 years old - or probably already is. lol. 

He still has a nice jumping drive, though. I took him out the past two days and he was doing really well. I'm sure that he still will enjoy doing jumping as he continues to age, but with older age comes arthritis and he is probably more prone to that since he does hopping/agility. But then again, maybe it's reverse, and doing hopping/agility makes them stronger. Either way, I will definitely be limiting his jumping and heights later as he gets older. 

Haha, that's strange that you didn't click, but I heard one! lol. Interesting. 

Emily


----------



## funnybunnymummy (Apr 16, 2010)

Thanks, Emily! :biggrin2:

I bought a roll of white and a roll of blue self-adhesive shelf liner. (The stuff used to line kitchen shelves). I basically wrapped the tubes with it like you would with wrapping paper. The rails are painted white and decorated with blue electrical tape.

Sounds like Magic will keep on hopping for awhile yet. 

There's definitely a "click" in the video. But I have no idea what it is!

Rue


----------

